# Trentina hits 2000!



## ILT

*Wow! Trentina is now 2000 posts old 

Congratulations my friend, I know all of us here are looking forward to more helpful posts *


----------



## lsp

Happy to add my congrats to someone who adds so much to WordReference!


----------



## Alxmrphi

You've helped me and a lot of people so much Trentina!

Enjoy it!


----------



## Jana337

It is always nice to cooperate with people who radiate both composure and energy.

 Auguri e grazie, Elisabetta. 

Jana​


----------



## Vanda

Ouvi falar em festa? Oba! I'm in!


Tanti grazie Elisabetta !


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Thank you*


----------



## Saoul

Brava Elisabetta! Complimenti!


----------



## elroy

Many congratulations.  Your posts are always top-notch.


----------



## danalto

Wow! 2000 is a very nice *numeretto*!


----------



## loladamore

Tanti Auguri!​ 
Well done, Trentina. Your posts make it all worthwhile!


----------



## ireney

Congratulations Trentina. I love reading your posts in all boards. Keep it up 

Hey let's have some music!


----------



## GavinW

Never mind the width, feel the _quality_!

I've only had the pleasure of reading some of the 2K, but that's been enough to make me appreciate your contributions, and your contribution. 

Well done!

Gavin


----------



## ElaineG

I really enjoy reading all your posts, and I appreciate your spirit, common sense and energy.  You make this forum a much better place for me, and for all of us, I dare say.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Aw, thanks for the love, ragazzi!    It's a joy to interact with you all here at the marvelous WR forums. 

Elisabetta


----------



## cirrus

Welcome to the second millenium!  It's good to have people like you around.


----------



## rsweet

*Congratulations!*​


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulazioni Elisabetta !!!


----------

